# "Crusties" in mane?



## Sir Drake (Mar 8, 2009)

So my gelding often gets these weird "crusty" globs on his neck. They really gross me out! I usually pick them out with my fingers and a fine toothed comb. I don't know what they are! They are round and "grow" on his neck and thats it. I also found one on my barn owners gelding.

What is it?! :?:


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

That could be the result of him having bot fly eggs (you know the little yellow things he gets on his hair). When they hatch, they imbed themselves into the horse's skin and cause sores which in turn cause the "crusties". You might want to get a good fly repellant to use during egg laying season (august and september) and if there are any eggs that do end up on him, use a scraper to remove them before he has a chance to injest them because they are intestinal parasites too.


----------



## Appyt (Oct 14, 2007)

My guess is tick bite sites.


----------



## blackrock (May 22, 2009)

My dog had those in his coat. It turns out they were the result of allergies.


----------



## rosie9r (Dec 1, 2008)

If they are bot fly eggs, you can use a slick n easy block to get rid of them also.


----------



## Fire Eyes (May 13, 2009)

_Hm, not sure what they are, but wouldn't hurt washing his mane with an anti-bacterial soap, made for horses of course. I'd personally use 'Quit-Itch'. It works really well, heals things great and stops itching (obviously)! Good luck._


----------



## dreamrideredc (Apr 16, 2009)

my horse had those the first yr i had him. they were some weird bacteria thing. im sure that is what u have, so i would try an anti bacterial shampoo. i think i used iodine shampoo and it worked in a week or so...hope this helps!


----------



## cowgirl4jesus94 (Jun 14, 2008)

Splash gets these yellowish crusties in his mane. Are those yellow?


----------



## Norcal (May 19, 2009)

It could be a samll, black gnat called coulicoides, that causes these serum crusties. Here where I live, we have a problem with them in the early evenings. They are about the size of no-seeums and really work on a horse. Usually in the mane, ears, forelock area, the skin on the inside of the back lesgs, etc. About all you can do is either stall the horses in the eveining and / or use a lot of good fly spray.


----------



## Sir Drake (Mar 8, 2009)

Yes, they are yellow. I think the only answer on here that is probable is a tick biting site. I did find some ticks in or around the area of them. I've tried to thoroughly wash the neck/mane but they just come back. I will try something more "antibacterial". 

Thanks everyone! Keep more answers rollin'.


----------



## Appyt (Oct 14, 2007)

Oops, forgot to tell ya I just use either corona or desitin. I love Desitin..


----------



## 7Ponies (May 21, 2009)

My horse gets these as well, especially under her head. When you pick them off, it's like a sticky serum? The fastest way I've found to get rid of it is to use Blood Stopper Powder. I apply it liberally to the serumy wound. It really dries it up and it heals quickly. I know the Blood Stopper Powder wasn't made for this, but heh, it really did the trick!!


----------



## brookelovesparelli (Jan 21, 2009)

maybe if we had some pics it might be better


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

yeah, i agree, pictures would be better.?


----------



## Sir Drake (Mar 8, 2009)

I have found out that they are tick attachment sites. Does anyone know why they make that yellowish crusty around itself? Its gross! lol. 

I've thought about getting one of these since I've been finding a lot of ticks in his mane lately. Anyone had success with them?

Equispot - Dover Saddlery.


----------



## Taylor (Jun 7, 2009)

The tricky thing is it could be a lot of things. . . If it looks like dry skin it could be an allergic reaction to something. . feed, shampoo etc. . if theyre upraised like a bump with a head on it that is usually a bite of some kind. . a tick or other insect bite. If its really circular and you can pick the scab off and its bare skin it could be ring worm although from how you described it I don't think so. 
It is possible that if you are washing the area a lot with soap it could just be aggravated and dried out. I would curry the area really well and spray an anti fungal spray on it. Eqyss has some great skin treatments.

*EQyss Micro-tek medicated spray* 

Does the rest of the coat seem dry? There is also a great feed supplement that we use for our show jumpers called Eo3 oil its basically fish oil for horses. It is somewhat expensive but works really well for skin problems ie: scratches, much itch, prone to rubs . They carry it at smartpak it is a little pricey but has worked wonders on dull coats as well as skin problems!!


----------



## Sir Drake (Mar 8, 2009)

Taylor -- thank you for all the provided information but, as posted, I have found they are tick bites.
Thanks though!


----------

